

CMU using robot skits to get attention for the school - ivankirigin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpUz1M0DHZU

======
ivankirigin
Hilarious.

Here is another: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vpI7eF9iTI>

